# an update on what I'm doing.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

So as many of you may have noticed I haven't been around in a while. That is soon to change. Instead of working for any store I have gone into business for my self. Unfortunately for you guys and girls my first group of products are reptile tanks but I will also be manufacturing aquatic products as well. Also, in a couple months I will be bringing in some of the best and rarest livestock I can get my hands on. In the mean time feel free to let me know what you'd like produced or brought in. Oh and don't forget to check out my friend over at aquabotanika.com . he has some absolutely amazing products.

Thanks again for teaching me and supporting me through my retail career.

Brent.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

All the best to you!

Where are you located by the way?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

BaRoK said:


> All the best to you!
> 
> Where are you located by the way?


I won't have a store front until early next year but for now I'll be selling from my house out in Mississauga near square one.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope you will open a store with both fresh and saltwater. You should look into custom products from china, like par38 etc. since most products are made in china. The more stores we have in Mississauga, its better for us, our friends in Toronto and nearby area, sorry they have to come over if they want a good deal.
Lets made Mississauga a aquatic center, that will be great.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Before I seldom went to Mississauga. But now as there are 5 stores within minutes' drive, I go quite often!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------

